# Front disc brakes



## redmaxima (Oct 23, 2005)

Hello. How do I return the piston/calipher back to its original position. It looks like it screws back in instead of pushes back in. What's the best way to get this done?


----------



## redmaxima (Oct 23, 2005)

hello, I need a quick reply. I have brakes taken apart right now. thanks.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

It should just push in. I use a C-clamp


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

LatinMax said:


> It should just push in. I use a C-clamp


Yeah just use a C-clamp. It's the easiest way. You will not be able to do it by hand. It'll be pretty hard, since when you push it in your increasing the pressure.


----------

